# wonder what this means?



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)




----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Zilla free zone...

Or the sign on the local Japanese restaurant?


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

maybe it was zilla repellent


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Mr_mich said:


> maybe it was zilla repellent


My plan is coming closer to fruition, that was the Zilla confuser on the outside of my bomb. The Zilla repellant was a much more sophisticated method in the box...

The big one has landed.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

the_brain said:


> The Zilla repellant was a much more sophisticated method in the box...


Mothra?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Mothra?


Far scarier...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

dun dun duuuunnnnnnnn dang its hard to portray suspensful music via text.


----------



## watchman_01 (Jul 12, 2011)

Waiting suspense-fully (picture an emoticon eating Popcorn) I forgot no emoticons on Shuckin posts.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> Far scarier...


David ESM at a hand dryer convention?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> David ESM at a hand dryer convention?


Just gave me goosebumps... Imagine... Haven't had a good thought like that since my friends sister mentioned she was working at the UW wind tunnel.

:wink:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

it means....bad news!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

There's a Puffer up the street
He's some kind of geek
Who plans worldwide havoc to wreak
But you should hear him speak
When you ask him anything,
Never answers "No",
He just yesses you to death,
And as he bombs your home he tells you:

Yes, we have no Godzillas;
We have no Godzillas today ...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Ooohh - I wanna see more!!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

is the brain calling zilla out?


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Uh oh !! :spank:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

shuckins said:


> is the brain calling zilla out?


Not if he has any brains ... :rofl:


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

I just KNEW this would happen! And my prediction just may proof to have been right:

*SUICIDE BY BOTL* (noun)

_Suicide by BOTL is a suicide method in which a suicidal, cigar-smoking individual deliberately acts in a threatening way, with the goal of provoking a lethal response from a supremely generous and well-stocked fellow cigar enthusiast or other individual with cigar-bombing tendencies, such as being bombed to death with small, or large, priority mail packages filled with extremely excellent and well-chosen "smokeables".

While the phrase is colloquial ("BOTL" being slang for brother of the leaf) and primarily used in online forum and chat rooms, it has become the most popular name for the phenomenon. Other names include death by puff, suicide-by-shuckins, and smiley suicide (a reference to the yellow smiley face used by at least one online forum member). Two more technical terms often used in research are puffer- (or puff-) assisted suicide and Victim-Retaliatory Precipitated Homicide, though these are much broader and encompass other situations beyond this subject (though such cigar-related deaths are by far the most important and, sadly, newsworthy).

The first formally labeled "Suicide by BOTL" case in national and global history was as a result of the poor judgment made by one The Brain (aka Ian the Brainless) while experimenting with an alleged "mind control device" in late August of 2011. This idiocy is sure to set an industry precedent and the result, a sure, sudden and quite suffocating death, will be part of puff-lore from this age forward.
_
RIP, mouse-boy.

:ss


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

The package has landed, and Ron is coherent enough to post about it...I think this means the mouse did not "get him ubder control"...Sorry The_Brain, but the best laid plans of mice and men oft go awry...zilla rules


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

there was music when i opened the box









zilla said he had zuki for lunch,and it tasted like reuben,which was the name of his last dentist...


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok thats just taking it to a weird new level.



shuckins said:


> there was music when i opened the box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

then there were some excellent cigars









and even more excellent cigars









and a familiar looking tube









i gotta tell ya,i was very impressed,and thought it was one of the most imaginative bombs i've seen!

zilla on the other hand,was uh,well he might have taken it personal









thank you very much ian!
this was fun,and the smokes will definitely be enjoyed!


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Haha, that is great The Brain! Very unique bombing my friend, and I am surprised it did not get stopped and checked by the bomb squad having that electrical looking device in it(I assume that is part of the bomb?). Enjoy Mr. Zilla, You deserve it! After all, Ron can't take all your credit!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> I just KNEW this would happen! And my prediction just may proof to have been right:
> 
> *SUICIDE BY BOTL* (noun)
> 
> ...


This is excellent!!! :lol:

Congrats Ron, that is a wonderful selection of fine ordnance you have there!!

Ian, although I'm really anticipating that your demise will come to a quick and painful end, very nice shot none the less!!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

This has been a most enjoyable sequence of bombs - thank you, Ian. Those are some most excellent, and may I say, quite "Ron-worthy" sticks you hit the old man with.

Well done, I say!










Then again, you're toast.

:ss


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Pinky:* Brain, I don't think this is a good thing&#8230; Zilla is taking it personally.

*Brain:* I appreciate the feedback from everyone, but I think there was an error somewhere in the plan. I will have to ponder this.

*Pinky:* What are we going to do tonight?

*Brain:* Same thing we are going to be doing for the next few nights Pinky, fortify the cage&#8230;. Trim the trees.... And pray&#8230;


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

amazing...hahahaha
I would have quite a laugh but first my heart would stop for a second once I heard the music/saw the wires
good stuff going on here!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Great hit Ian...you gotta hit Ron with good stuff to even stand a chance, and you did just that...I still don't think that you stand a chance though, zilla looks pissed


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yep - definitely one of the most creative bombs on Puff - definitely very, very entertaining throughout - definitely some very, very nice sticks and methinks you are definitely gonna get a big fat smack down from Ron, Zilla and the Crew! :smokin:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Enjoy those sticks Ron, you deserve them.

Ian, nice hit Bro. I do, however, think it was a bad move to piss off Zilla. He does have an extensive, extended family that doesnt come out too often. He may be plotting with them as we speak. Good luck sir! You're going to need it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

This is like Frazier/Ali duking it out...no matter who wins it's good stuff.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Cigary said:


> This is like Frazier/Ali duking it out...no matter who wins it's good stuff.


Well, I agree with the second half - no matter who wins, it's good stuff.

But I still have to think it's not quite Frazier vs Ali - more like Don Knotts vs Hopalong Cassiday, Maverick, and Billy the Kid, Doc Holliday, Buffalo Bill, Jesse James, three hundred cavalry (but I can't remember their names) AND Chuck Norris.

Sorry, Mr. Brain - I may be underestimating your cigarsenal, but really, who ever lost money betting on shuckins in a cigwar?


----------

